# Squirrels this year??



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I haven't chased any intentionally, but I sure seem to see a ton of them when I am driving between my grouse and woodcock spots. 

Have you squirrel hunters been doing ok thus far this season??

Do squirrel numbers vary from season to season based on mast crop and the weather conditions???? 

Seems to be a lot more running around than I have seen the last couple years!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Just had a pan of fried squirrel last night. Numbers are the same pretty much every year. 

Nuttin like a warm Fall day sitting in the squirrel woods. Good for the soul.


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

I have notice that this year in northeast michigan there is a bumper crop of juvenile squirrles. I am not sure why, there are. In the areas I hunt on state land, clear cutting seems to do a number on them, and they move to other areas. You will find pockets of them in high numbers.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Lots of squirrels in my areas every fall. You just have to move around with the food. Lots of acorns this fall in the oaks I have squirrel hunted thus far. I sure love hunting tree rats.
Dan


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

I was not hunting my good squirrel spots this weekend because I am saving the fast action spots for when my friend is with me next weekend. However in my walking around for woodcock and grouse I still shot 5 squirrels over the course of the weekend. They were in some spots i didnt expect to see them. They are usually hung up by the oaks early in the season. I was getting them in some aspens. They did however have mush acorns in their stomachs. I personally think there was an increase this year in my hunting area of squirrel numbers


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

squirrel is starting a bit slow due to the leaves giving so much cover, but thats the same every year. the mast crop, acorn , hickory is outstanding. no doubt thats whats causing the large numbers of young we are seeing. 
another couple weeks and the leaves will drop and it should become a truely exceptional year.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

aquaticsanonymous said:


> I have notice that this year in northeast michigan there is a bumper crop of juvenile squirrles. I am not sure why, there are. In the areas I hunt on state land, clear cutting seems to do a number on them, and they move to other areas. You will find pockets of them in high numbers.


I agree. Last year was like that for me. I shot more yearling squirrels than anything. I don't mind that one bit though. Those little ones are the best eating!


----------



## Clear Cut (Sep 29, 2008)

Put a limit in the freezer last weekend, brings back memories. I gonna debone 'em and make them for guys at work, they'll get a real kick out of it when they find out it was squirrel.


----------



## ChasinSprints (Dec 20, 2005)

Have seen plenty this year. For a real treat, debone, grind, mix with grated cheese and minced onions, stuff in manicotti shells, cover with your fav tomato sauce, top with more cheese and bake. Now that is some great rat.


----------

